# ***OFFICIAL*** Melvin Guillard vs Joe Lauzon Pre/Post Fight Thread



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

Here's a thread for discussing Saturday night's big lightweight fight!


----------



## tap nap or snap (Jan 28, 2009)

melvin will win yet another one on his way to becoming the 155lb champ.
I'll say via a knee to the body


----------



## El Bresko (Mar 12, 2010)

Melvin is my boy and JLau is pretty weak on the feet, he also doesn't possess the ability to take Melvin down so i see this being a short night for Lauzon


----------



## LL (Mar 12, 2011)

I'm picking Guillard by destruction in the second after Lauzon beats the shit out of him in the first en route to gassing.

After all, they don't call him "First Round Lauzon" for nothing.


----------



## Pound&Mound (Dec 10, 2007)

Well if first round lauzon does show up, he'll probably take Guillard's arm home with him but I doubt it.

Guillard by TKO round 1.


----------



## Hammerlock2.0 (Jun 17, 2009)

J-Lau via guillotine within the first round.


----------



## mmaswe82 (Feb 22, 2010)

Melvin KO second round.


----------



## SM33 (Sep 22, 2009)

Guillard quite handily, he's going to be in beast mode and I don't think Lauzon will have an answer for him.


----------



## TanyaJade (Aug 31, 2010)

I really, really want to see Melvin lose but I don't think he will.

Guillard by TKO.


----------



## Mckeever (Apr 26, 2009)

This is going to be classic Joe Lauzon. Storm Guillard with power take downs and power punches for the first round and then completely gas out and get brutalised in the second round.


----------



## The Dark Knight (Jun 29, 2008)

Lauzon has some decent submissions and that is one of Guillard's weaknesses. Hopefully Guillard's sub defence has improved as much as his TDD, and if it has, Lauzon is going to bed, if it hasn't Guillard will be tapping in that first round. Interesting fight.


----------



## osmium (Mar 6, 2007)

I don't like this fight for Lauzon he will probably run right into Guillards fist 15 seconds into the fight and go out. It is definitely winnable but his style leaves him very vulnerable to getting KOed by someone as explosive as Guillard.


----------



## maxvb (Oct 5, 2011)

Mckeever said:


> This is going to be classic Joe Lauzon. Storm Guillard with power take downs and power punches for the first round and then completely gas out and get brutalised in the second round.


Guillard will not be getting stormed by anything joe has to offer. His wrestling is far too strong, ma boy Melvin is going to keep it on the feet and knock him out in the first with his superior striking, speed and footwork.


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

Guillard has this one.


----------



## El Bresko (Mar 12, 2010)

Melvin should take this quite easily, i can't see Lauzon being able to get him to the ground, Melvin is too strong for Lauzon, his wrestling is too good and his striking will put J Lau to sleep in the first round.


----------



## StandThemUp (May 30, 2008)

As long as Melvin doesn't do the kind of stupid thing he did early in his career, he should be fine.

For example, he would be completely dominant on the feet, taking no damage and hitting at will, and then when he knocks down his opponent with a punch, he follows him to the ground (for some dumb reason) and gets submitted.

As long as he doesn't do that, he should be fine.


----------



## Sekou (Oct 25, 2008)

*I personally think the whole "Melvin is gonna get subbed" arguement is outdated and kinda lame by now. The last person to sub Melvin was Nate Diaz, and that was 3 years ago.

Since then Melvin has fought many BJJ black belts and submission "aces" and dominated them

Ita almost akin to talking about Matt Serra TKO'ing GSP....dude that was years ago and many things have changed since then*


----------



## K R Y (Nov 19, 2007)

Melvin by something brutal. He's too fast, too powerful, and just too explosive for Lauzon.


----------



## John8204 (May 13, 2010)

Sekou said:


> *I personally think the whole "Melvin is gonna get subbed" arguement is outdated and kinda lame by now. The last person to sub Melvin was Nate Diaz, and that was 3 years ago.
> 
> Since then Melvin has fought many BJJ black belts and submission "aces" and dominated them
> 
> Ita almost akin to talking about Matt Serra TKO'ing GSP....dude that was years ago and many things have changed since then*


You are jumping the gun on this. Frankly Dunham, Torres, and Stephen's BJJ is not on the same level as Lauzon's. Lauzon is a top five submission guy in the division if Melvin KO's him he can take the next step and the argument can be retired.

Both guys have monster first rounds, and both are prone to error and weakness in the later rounds. I like Guillard because you have to believe he will dictate where the fight goes but with the miles Guillard has on him don't count out a shocking KO or a non shocking sub.


----------



## pipe (Jun 15, 2008)

Guillard wins this via Tko in round 2. I hope Lauzon pulls out a choke or something though.


----------



## Sekou (Oct 25, 2008)

John8204 said:


> You are jumping the gun on this. Frankly Dunham, Torres, and Stephen's BJJ is not on the same level as Lauzon's.


oh really? Because just 7 months ago Evan Dunham was considered the next BJ Penn with his "world class jiu jitsu"

Its amazing how perspectives change when people's little weak spots are exposed.


----------



## John8204 (May 13, 2010)

Sekou said:


> oh really? Because just 7 months ago Evan Dunham was considered the next BJ Penn with his "world class jiu jitsu"
> 
> Its amazing how perspectives change when people's little weak spots are exposed.


7 Months ago he was KO'd by Guillard, are you saying we all thought he was a top ranked guy after this split decision with Griffin and his loss to Sherk?

And from what I recall Dunham wasn't a "top BJJ guy" he was a hot prospect that was well rounded.

This isn't a hype situation like it was with Dunham. This also isn't a journeyman or gate keeper which is who Guillards beaten. Lauzon is a solid if not inconsistent fighter. Personally I would have liked to see Guillard do what Ben Henderson did and face Mark Bocek or Jim Miller.

I just hope for your sake that Lauzon doesn't tap him out in first round.


----------



## slapshot (May 4, 2007)

Just feels like a big mismatch, Melvin should crush him.

Ill give you that Joe has top notch bjj but his wrestling is average, his grappling is good but he is not particularly strong so he may or maynot be able to take the fight to the ground.

I just don't think he can take advantage of his bjj skills in this fight, Jackson's should be able to patch up the holes in Melvin's game and he's a monster standing and Joe's chin IMO won't be able to take the power, sooner or later he'll get cracked and finished.

But I'd like to see him win, another jens like ko would make me lol.


----------



## John8204 (May 13, 2010)

slapshot said:


> Just feels like a big mismatch, Melvin should crush him.


I agree Melvin is a favorte and I think and will bet on him to win, but this feels like Schaub/Nog type fight where Lauzon has the particular skills to pull the upset.


----------



## 420atalon (Sep 13, 2008)

John8204 said:


> I agree Melvin is a favorte and I think and will bet on him to win, but this feels like Schaub/Nog type fight where Lauzon has the particular skills to pull the upset.


Absolutely. I don't see enough change in Guillard to think he has seriously worked on his submission defense. 

Lauzon always comes out hard and finds a way to get the fight to the ground and his opponent in trouble. He did it against Florian, Stout, Stephens, Sotiropoulous etc. It either works and he catches them early or he loses. I am just not sure that Guillard can avoid the submission, if he can survive to the 2nd it should be easy pickings for him though. He might be able to finish it in the 1st but I think he will be busy defending the takedown/submission.


----------



## GlasgowKiss (Sep 18, 2010)

Melvin is the favourite here, but there is one very distinct and clear path to a Lauzon victory in my eyes. Guillard has improved tenfold with the Jackson camp, but I can't help but feel that the mental side of things will always be a ***** in his armour.

We all know how fast Lauzon starts. If he can push the face from the offset with Guillard, I believe there is a chance that he could fluster Melvin, and cause him to panic. When he's panicking, he's off his gameplan and is not thinking clearly and I could see Lauzon submitting him.

It's a one off chance, but the possibility is there


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

Time for the fight soon!


----------



## SerJ (Sep 17, 2009)

Melvin by destruction! It would be awesome though if we get the explosive 1st round Louzon! It would make this an interesting fight.


----------



## Alessia (Sep 1, 2011)

Melvin looks so relaxed and pumped.


----------



## OHKO (Jul 11, 2010)

Hoping Guillard wins just so I can get back to my winning ways bet-wise. I like both of them though, so I would not be disappointed if Lauzon wins.


----------



## Alessia (Sep 1, 2011)

Omg Amazing!


----------



## xxpillowxxjp (Aug 23, 2010)

came out cocky and got raped.


----------



## MikeHawk (Sep 11, 2009)

Good bye hype


----------



## OHKO (Jul 11, 2010)

Holy crap. Lost 12k credits. I'm broke....again.


----------



## G_Land (Aug 11, 2009)

Wwwwoooooooooooooooooooooowwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Redline7 (Mar 28, 2010)

Wow, that was beautiful.


----------



## cdtcpl (Mar 9, 2007)

BOOM, title shot gone! I am amazed because Melvin tends to eat punches fairly well.


----------



## IcemanJacques (Mar 18, 2009)

That's what you get when you come out fighting like that. Get caught and lose your chance at a title. Unlucky Melvin.


----------



## Prolific (May 7, 2009)

I thought he came out a little too hype. Really hard to fight in your home town.


----------



## SerJ (Sep 17, 2009)

Joe! Joe! Joe! Sorry Melvin; time to start over. Mr. 1st round... Joe Lauzon!!!!!


----------



## GlasgowKiss (Sep 18, 2010)

GlasgowKiss said:


> Melvin is the favourite here, but there is one very distinct and clear path to a Lauzon victory in my eyes. Guillard has improved tenfold with the Jackson camp, but I can't help but feel that the mental side of things will always be a ***** in his armour.
> 
> We all know how fast Lauzon starts. If he can push the face from the offset with Guillard, I believe there is a chance that he could fluster Melvin, and cause him to panic. When he's panicking, he's off his gameplan and is not thinking clearly and I could see Lauzon submitting him.
> 
> It's a one off chance, but the possibility is there


A thank you !


----------



## Terror Kovenant (Nov 16, 2008)

Wow that was fast. I was really expecting Guillard to rip through Joe, but that was awesome.


----------



## Walker (May 27, 2007)

Wow wow WOW- that was a great fight for Joe. I really thought Melvin was going to destory him. He made Melvin look like the old Melvin. Wow...​


----------



## hadoq (Jan 6, 2011)

Melvin looked agressive from the start
I was rooting for lauzon but more because how cocky guillard is.
glad Lauzon got the W


----------



## luckbox (Feb 12, 2010)

Jesus ******* christ. Wow! J-Lau's submission game is off the charts.


----------



## vilify (Mar 23, 2010)

Classic Guillard - losing fights he shouldn't lose.


----------



## xxpillowxxjp (Aug 23, 2010)

Its ironic none of the prelims included a finish and the first fight on the main card was a early finish.


----------



## MikeHawk (Sep 11, 2009)

Looks like Melvin still doesn't know what submission defense is.


----------



## mo25 (Feb 7, 2011)

DAMMIT! I wanted to see Guillard fight for the championship!!


----------



## 420atalon (Sep 13, 2008)

Totally saw this coming, too bad I couldn't bring myself to bet more.


----------



## mo25 (Feb 7, 2011)

People who bet on Louzon are gonna reel in the riches.


----------



## vilify (Mar 23, 2010)

MikeHawk said:


> Looks like Melvin still doesn't know what submission defense is.


It's hard to defend when you're rocked


----------



## xxpillowxxjp (Aug 23, 2010)

MikeHawk said:


> Looks like Melvin still doesn't know what submission defense is.


I wouldnt jump to conclusions... He was definately rocked. The dumbest then he did was roll over, that allowed joe to put his hips in to the joke and really get deep but most likely he was about to tap and was trying to do anything to shake him off


----------



## Terror Kovenant (Nov 16, 2008)

MikeHawk said:


> Looks like Melvin still doesn't know what submission defense is.


Well he pretty much just used his face as a battering ram into Joe's fist so that changes things.


----------



## TanyaJade (Aug 31, 2010)

YES!!!!!

YESS!!!!

YESSSSS!!!!!!


Oh my GOD I am SOOOOOOO happy right now words cannot even describe, I literally just scared the people across the street.


J-LAU!!!! WOOOOOO!!!!!


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

I go to the kitchen, come back and hear IT IS ALL OVER and am like, damn, missed another Guillard KO.


----------



## Alessia (Sep 1, 2011)

Ari said:


> YES!!!!!
> 
> YESS!!!!
> 
> ...


Wait that was you I heard?!?!




Jk!


----------



## Kreed (Feb 5, 2007)

hadoq said:


> Melvin looked agressive from the start
> *I was rooting for lauzon but more because how cocky guillard is*.
> glad Lauzon got the W


That sounds so retarded, its like you live a sad pathetic life and look at anyone with swagger with contempt


----------



## Terror Kovenant (Nov 16, 2008)

Kreed said:


> That sounds so retarded, its like you live a sad pathetic life and look at anyone with swagger with contempt


That so sounds negative, its like you live a life where you look at anyone with an opinion and denigrate them. I find Guillard to be completely cocky at times as well, but I happen to enjoy his fights so I usually pull for him.


----------



## GlasgowKiss (Sep 18, 2010)

Nice win at the bookies for me ! I got so little cash I only put down 250 credits and got back about 5000, sweeeeeeeeeeet !


----------



## vilify (Mar 23, 2010)

Kreed said:


> That sounds so retarded, its like you live a sad pathetic life and look at anyone with swagger with contempt


I never understood the whole hating a fighter because he's too "cocky". Melvin is respectful to his opponents. He comes in hyped up and super confident but he doesn't talk shit. He even touches gloves. The only issue he's had was with Rich Clementi and that was yrs ago.

Some people are just petty and find pathetic excuses to hate.


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

This is basically exactly how I saw this fight going if Lauzon were to win it, however the odds of Lauzon landing on Guillard seemed highly unlikely.

I wonder how much will be made out of Guillatd switching camps before this fight.


----------



## vilify (Mar 23, 2010)

He switched camps to where?


----------



## Kreed (Feb 5, 2007)

vilify said:


> He switched camps to where?


imperial athletic aka the blackzillians


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

The funniest thing is this is almost how Lauzonnbeats everyone. You look at this guy's record and it really belies the fact that he's probably got one of the strongest punches in the division. His boxing isn't too good though from a technical standpoint, really surprised Guillard slipped up like that.


----------



## vilify (Mar 23, 2010)

I had no idea he left Jackson.

Anyway congrats to Lauzon that was a huge win for him.


----------



## Fedornumber1! (Jun 18, 2008)

Why would he leave Jackson in the first place? I thought he was doing well?


----------



## Kreed (Feb 5, 2007)

vilify said:


> *I** had no idea he left Jackson*.
> 
> Anyway congrats to Lauzon that was a huge win for him.


I dont think hes left its just that most of his fighters train elsewhere..Even gsp has his own camp in montreal with his life partner firas zhabi


----------



## Sekou (Oct 25, 2008)

he never left Jacksons, he just trained in Florida for this fight

why do people always get his info wrong? lol


----------



## Sekou (Oct 25, 2008)

vilify said:


> I never understood the whole hating a fighter because he's too "cocky". Melvin is respectful to his opponents. He comes in hyped up and super confident but he doesn't talk shit. He even touches gloves. The only issue he's had was with Rich Clementi and that was yrs ago.
> 
> Some people are just petty and find pathetic excuses to hate.


Melvin's attitude has vastly changed since he was on TUF (we are talking 7 years ago people). Thats like comparing the attitude of a kid outta high school with a man about to be 30.

For some reason people have always held Melvin to a different standard and refused to give him the benefit of the doubt.


----------



## No_Mercy (Oct 17, 2006)

Wow! I think J-Lau saw the video of his Melvin and Condit sparring. He leaves himself very wide open when he comes charging in...but it's a matter of staying compact and countering which he somehow timed perfectly cuz Melvin darts in and out quickly. I thought Melvin would TKO Jlau...but not surprised Jlau won. 

Well...one young fighter's ranking drops slightly and the other rebounds.


----------



## SM33 (Sep 22, 2009)

These fights really annoy me. Melvin actually has more potential than Lauzon, but a lack of patience is all it takes on fight night and bye-bye potential.


----------



## hellholming (Jun 13, 2009)

I love it!


----------



## John8204 (May 13, 2010)

SM33 said:


> These fights really annoy me. Melvin actually has more potential than Lauzon, but a lack of patience is all it takes on fight night and bye-bye potential.


I disagree I think Lauzon has more potential. I think Joe can beat a higher amount of fighters in the UFC than Guillard for the two reasons I said before the fight happened. Melvin has a huge submission hole in his game and because he's been fighting for so long is chin is more likely going to leave him soon.

For Melvin to remain relevant he has to get right back in the octagon and take on a fighter like *Paul Sass*, *Rafael dos Anjos*, or *Cole Miller*.

If he doesn't get better I think the *Florian's* and *Miller's* of the division will tap him out and run right over him. Wins streaks are nice but fighting the guys who are better than you in your weakest area will make you into a contender.


----------



## Squirrelfighter (Oct 28, 2009)

Lauzon is remarkably underrated. Dude looked fantastic in just about every fight he's ever been in. (Except Soti after the first, that was bad)


----------



## oldfan (Mar 14, 2010)

Squirrelfighter said:


> Lauzon is remarkably underrated. Dude looked fantastic in just about every fight he's ever been in. (Except Soti after the first, that was bad)


meh... what do you know?


----------



## anderton46 (Apr 23, 2010)

I know Guillard has this tag of a bad sub defense game but that was seriously weak sub defense. I don't understand how he has improved so little if at all in that area.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

Brilliant perfomance by Lauzon but that is kinda the story of his career. Lauzon looks like a mid level fighter and then he has these random glimpses of greatness. Lauzon is inconsistent but if he ever gets it together I think the guy could be a serious contender.


----------



## vandalian (Oct 14, 2006)

Melvin clearly had no respect for J-Lau's power and it cost him big-time. Reminded me a little bit of GSP-Serra I -- guy comes in, gets a little too cocky and leaves himself open.

That said, people shouldn't call this a fluke or underrate Lauzon, because the guy is getting better all the time. Hehas only looked out of his depth against Soti, who was clearly ahead in the grappling game at that point, and Stout, who knew J-Lau was coming off a long layoff and set a pace he couldn't match.

Good win for Joe and a sign we haven't yet seen the best out of him.


----------



## slapshot (May 4, 2007)

I lol'd, Melvin seems to just not be able to focus. He makes bad choices in the cage and shoots himself in the foot. 

It must be embarrassing to get finished wile showboating.


----------



## Hammerlock2.0 (Jun 17, 2009)

Hammerlock2.0 said:


> J-Lau via guillotine within the first round.


Damn it, so close! :confused05:


----------



## Killz (Oct 5, 2009)

Melvin came into this fight with a massive chip on his shoulder and Lauzon knocked it clean off. Proof, if it were ever needed that underestimating any fighter in the UFC is a big mistake.

Happy for Lauzon, I really like him. I honestly thought he'd get a beating off guilard.


----------



## Squirrelfighter (Oct 28, 2009)

oldfan said:


> meh... what do you know?


Your sig suggests more than you :cheeky4:


----------



## Mckeever (Apr 26, 2009)

ha ha ha. I picked Guillard to win and I'm shocked J-Lau pulled it off, but I don't care.

Get trashed Guillard you arrogant, annoying prick. Back down the ladder you go.


----------



## TanyaJade (Aug 31, 2010)

Mckeever said:


> ha ha ha. I picked Guillard to win and I'm shocked J-Lau pulled it off, but I don't care.
> 
> Get trashed Guillard you arrogant, annoying prick. Back down the ladder you go.


Well said m'lord


----------



## Pound&Mound (Dec 10, 2007)

Joe's last 7 out of 8 fights were "______ of the night award" holy shit he must be banking.

Good for Joe. 

Is it just me or does anybody think Melvin's is easily rocked? The same thing happened against Joe Stevenson, and we've seen Melvin get dropped in sparring too against Condit.


----------



## pipe (Jun 15, 2008)

Pound&Mound said:


> Joe's last 7 out of 8 fights were "______ of the night award" holy shit he must be banking.
> 
> Good for Joe.
> 
> Is it just me or does anybody think Melvin's is easily rocked? The same thing happened against Joe Stevenson, and we've seen Melvin get dropped in sparring too against Condit.


I think your right, Condit droped him with a jab in sparing in a vid i saw recently.


----------



## Mckeever (Apr 26, 2009)

Jeremy Stephens is a heavy hitter, but he also rocked him at the beginning of the fight too.


----------



## K R Y (Nov 19, 2007)

He'll probably go from stupidly over cocky (come on, all the dancing about was ridiculous, wasn't taking Lauzon seriously at all) to gun shy now and be a shell.

If after over 50 fights you haven't opened up your potential.... I just don't know....


----------



## Killz (Oct 5, 2009)

1:20 of this video for anyone who wanted to see Guilard getting dropped by Condit.


----------



## TanyaJade (Aug 31, 2010)

To be fair...And this is probably the first, and last time I'll ever defend Guillard, Condit outweighs Guillard by a good 20 pounds and hits like a damn baseball bat.


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

I didn't see Lauzon taking this fight and much less hurting Guillard striking. I think Guillard opened up way to quick, He went right in and started swinging for the fences and Lauzon caught him.


----------



## Atras (Sep 12, 2011)

HitOrGetHit said:


> I didn't see Lauzon taking this fight and much less hurting Guillard striking. I think Guillard opened up way to quick, He went right in and started swinging for the fences and Lauzon caught him.


In other words, he lost. Decisively.


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

Atras said:


> In other words, he lost. Decisively.


Yes, I was just saying I thought Guillard would have done much better had he not started off that aggressive.


----------



## The Dark Knight (Jun 29, 2008)

I felt bad for Melvin, this was a very winnable fight for him but he was overhyped, probably because he was close to his hometown or something. The dancing around was him just being really happy about the situation. He's battled drugs and all sorts of other stuff and was THIS close to a title shot so I guess he just felt like he was in the best place ever in his career. I dunno if he underestimated Lauzon or not, but I dunno how he could be rocked from a jab.


----------



## StandThemUp (May 30, 2008)

I don't know, I didn't really think Melvin got "rocked", yet he got hit, but he looked more off balance than anything. My problem is, once it went to the ground he looked completely clueless and just gave up his back and got choaked.

Did we all see the Stephens(Stevens) Pettis fight? How long did rear naked choke attempt last?

I really like Melvin and want to see him do good. He has some serious natural talent and is amazing in the striking game. But unless he switches to boxing, he is going to need to dedicate himself 100% to defending the ground game. I mean like, don't bother throwing punches at all during traing, just grabble.

That being said, he may need to follow Rampage into Boxing. This MMA stuff isn't for everyone. 

It is all about matchups though. Because while Melvin may not be able to beat Joe Lauzon, he sure looks like he could have beaten either guy in the LW final.


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

Melvin is nowhere near in a position to where he would need to switch to boxing. Dude 29-9-2 with good wins. He was lining himself up for a title fight. I think he will be fine.


----------

